# Boxer headrest removal



## Canalsman (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a 1999 Peugeot Boxer Autostratus and I need to remove the headrests.

They pull up a bit, but won't come out.

How can I remove them?

Thank you for your advice ...


----------



## n8rbos (Mar 23, 2010)

Canalsman said:


> I have a 1999 Peugeot Boxer Autostratus and I need to remove the headrests.
> 
> They pull up a bit, but won't come out.
> 
> ...



i don't have a peugeot but in the tops of the seat where the bars of the headrest go in are there what looks like plastic circlips ?pull them clear and headrest should pop off .hope this makes sense


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 24, 2010)

There aren't any circlips on the Boxer headrests ...

I have tried all sorts of things, but they just won't budge!

Anyone else with any ideas ????


----------



## 1967bowesj (Mar 24, 2010)

*boxer headrests*

Canalsman they are a bugger to get out
Have you got any space between the headrest arm and the sleeve in the chair back?
If you have you can slide a thin rod/radio removel tool down on the inside edge to push the clips (that are internal) back then slide the head up.
or
Very long shot but can you loosen the rear flap were it tucks under the bottom seat , then get your hand up inside and push the two clips round the post and slide head up 
best of luck


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the tip - I saw the clips from above and tried using a screwdriver to release them. 

No joy ...

Gave up in the end - I was trying to remove them to fit seat covers, but managed to 'persuade' the covers over the headrests


----------



## Barbt (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm looking for decent seat covers - which ones did you use?


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 25, 2010)

Barbt said:


> I'm looking for decent seat covers - which ones did you use?



I purchased this set Peugeot Boxer Van Seat Covers, Made to Measure Product : Van-Seat-Covers.com, UK and found the people very helpful.

There have been two minor problems with fitting them to my 1999 Boxer - my seats have four armrests rather than two (so if you order from them make suree they know this), and the positioning of the cut-outs for the armrests was slightly wrong, but correctable with patience (and a sharp pair of scissors!).

They offer a wide range of materials and will post you samples ...

Worth a phone call.


----------

